# From Day to Night Again: Cool Eyes Tutorial



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 11, 2005)

Sooo I did one of these awhile ago, but when the board made the switch it did not survive, so I did it again, but a little more wearable this time I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope you like it! Here's what I used:






MAC Cool Eyes palette
Fuschia pigment
Pink Poodle lipglass
SH Diamond Shine l/s in Garnet Gala
Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara
Gold Deposit Skinfinish

Day Face:




My day face used Zinc Bar e/s all over lids, Grey Grape to line, some MF mascara, Summerfete TLC, and of course some concealer and bronzer. For your night face, you really don't have to take any of it off as long as you don't have alot of e/s on. If you do, just use a baby wipe and wipe it off. Make sure you reapply your base if you do this.

Step 1:




Load up your 213 blending brush w/ MAC Pale Out and apply it to your inner corner

Step 2:




Dip the same brush into Nocturnelle and starting from where your ended with Pale Out, apply all the way out to the outer corner.

Then, here's my trick to getting that cat's eye corner thingy:




Just use the side of your 213 brush and carefully sweep some e/s at an angle. Then, blend into the rest of your outer corner.

Step 3:




Apply Grey Grape to your outer corners.

Now blend blend blend and it should look like this:





Step 4:




Apply some more Pale Out to your browbone and blend it into the crease.

Step 5:




Add some fuschia pigment right where Pale Out and Nocturnelle meet to kick it up a little bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Step 6:




Touch up your e/l with a small angled brush and anything else you might need to touch up (mascara, concealer, etc)

Now your eye should look like this:





Step 7:




Re-apply your blush since you've probably worn it out all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Step 8:




Apply Pink Poodle lipglass and SH Diamond Shine lipgloss in Garnet Gala over top. Should look like above.

Then... do your hair, get dressed and ta da!\


----------



## mango88 (Nov 11, 2005)

wow thanks. You look great!


----------



## xbabygirl (Nov 11, 2005)

pretty! your lips reminds me of barbie lips, i don't know why. you have pretty lips though.


----------



## tracie (Nov 11, 2005)

this is so pretty, i'm so stealing the look


----------



## User67 (Nov 11, 2005)

You explained how to do that cat eye shape at the end of the eye so easily! I always had a hard time with that, but now you have shown me how easy it is just by using the side of my 213 brush. You freaking rock!


----------



## exodus (Nov 11, 2005)

Ash! I've missed you! College getting really busy? Study hard and good luck, darling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great tutorial! I love the face you made when you're putting on the blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're just so adorable!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_Ash! I've missed you! College getting really busy? Study hard and good luck, darling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great tutorial! I love the face you made when you're putting on the blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're just so adorable!_

 
Aw I've missed you too! Yessss Chemistry is kicking my ass! But I'll have alot of time over Thanksgiving to post some looks I've been digging lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad you liked that face lol

Nyla2120 I'm so glad that helped you! If it's a little messed up still, just use a Q-tip to make it even more defined!

Thanks so much everyone


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 11, 2005)

that's for this marvelous tutorial sweetie!! That's it, i must get that pallete now!!


----------



## veilchen (Nov 12, 2005)

That's really great, you look so amazing!! And yes, like the others, I'll definitely steal this look ;-)


----------



## dirtygirl (Nov 12, 2005)

very cool color mixture! i love it!

thanks!

<3
dG


----------



## Bianca (Nov 12, 2005)

I love it! I want to get as good at applying my make-up as you are!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 12, 2005)

Looks great.


----------



## adorkable (Nov 12, 2005)

I really wish I could pull of that lip color. The whole look is sooo pretty!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 5, 2006)

you're so pretty


----------



## reh (Feb 5, 2006)

awesome tutorial! thank you!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Your Make~up Is Fabulous Girlie And Your Tutorial Rocks Hard!


----------



## Renee73 (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks!  can't wait to get home to try that cat eye corner trick.


----------



## user3 (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't know how I missed the tut! It's really cute!


----------



## hlj519 (Feb 6, 2006)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## user4 (Feb 8, 2006)

how did i not see this before... i really like this and i have this pallet. i def must try this!!! i was thinkin of selling away my cool pallet but i might actually give it another go!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

I love both your looks... and those eyes <3


----------



## Nuuniie (Feb 25, 2006)

soooooooooo pretty,will u care to make an easy smoky tut for us??


----------



## sweetpea (Feb 25, 2006)

*fab tutorial*

I love the close-up shots you got and the make-up looked fab!!  Thx.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 25, 2006)

where did fuschia pigment come into play?


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Feb 26, 2006)

Glad it helped ladies! I'll try to make a smokey tutorial over spring break. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_where did fuschia pigment come into play?_

 
Step 5 I think? HTH!


----------



## robynism (Mar 1, 2006)

you have THE BEST eyes i've ever seen!


----------



## punkin (Mar 2, 2006)

beautiful look, I can't wait to try it


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 2, 2006)

ah thanks.  i have fuschia pigment and never use it, i'm stumped on it and have a whole jar left!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 3, 2006)

Ok, I'll admit, I did the night look in the daytime, but I love it.  Thanks for the great tutorial.  One of my new favorite looks.  Oh, I could never master that cat eye angle thing until your tutorial so


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 4, 2006)

what is the sh lipgloss? i love it!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_what is the sh lipgloss? i love it!_

 
It's Sally Hansen Diamond Shine l/g.... you can find it at the drugstore for about 3.00$ I think? HTH! 

Thanks so much everyone, I'm so glad the tutorial helped!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey sweetie this tutorial rocks!  I love the little tricks you used to get the e/s in the corner.  I'm definately using this...Thanks sweetie!


----------



## XoXo (Mar 13, 2006)

awesome tutorial


----------



## snickrs (Mar 18, 2006)

i love the look its so coo i gotta try this


----------



## breathless (Mar 28, 2006)

thanks doll! this is perfect!


----------



## janelle811 (May 12, 2006)

that was great! you look sooo pretty too!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 16, 2006)

I love ur tuts, u bring out somany different looks.  this one is very pretty on u well shoot all of them are


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 16, 2006)

I love this look. When I use the cool palette I only use the nocturnelle and zinc bar. This look will def. be tried tomorrow. Gracias chica.


----------



## Miss World (May 28, 2006)

cool and great (",)


----------



## AxBella (Aug 15, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2006)

great tut. I'm loving the colors!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

love the hot pink on you....sooooo cute


----------



## missmacqtr (May 3, 2007)

pretty! what camera are u using sweety! 

thanx alot!


----------



## Aureliphonics (May 6, 2007)

So so cute !!! Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## mkupsusie (May 6, 2007)

Pretty eyes! Love the shadow color.


----------



## c00ki312 (May 7, 2007)

love your cat eye technique and i never knew pink poodle turns out like that


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

Great look!


----------



## glassy girl (May 19, 2008)

Ur beautiful girl looks awesome both day and night!


----------



## knobs (May 25, 2008)

nice pics. what camera are you using?


----------



## Mac_Wendy (May 27, 2008)

lovely look, think i will need to have a go at it thanks x


----------



## enig (May 30, 2008)

your eye colour is so mesmerising!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 19, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## katexlouise (Jun 19, 2008)

i love this look


----------

